# PC-Zusammenstellung



## Amelius (2. Februar 2015)

Ist diese Zusammenstellung in Ordnung? Dieser Fall von NVidia weiß ich bescheid!
Es sollte ein Gaming-Pc sein und ich würde ihn gerne lange benutzen!
Gibt es was Auszusetzen oder was zu ändern?


Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
Deepcool Gammaxx 300
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW)
be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W ATX 2.4 (BN224)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Jo, das passt sehr gut - du kannst aber auch ein Netzteil mit weniger Watt und dafür besserer Effizienz nehmen - eines um die 60-70€ mit 500W, dafür noch besserer Effizienz und ebenfalls 2x PCie8Pin-Steckern sowie dazu noch abnehmbaren Kabeln (modular) wäre auch nicht teurer.. Und das Gehäuse ist schon sehr gehobene Preisklasse, da wäre eines für 50€ auch nicht nennenswert schwächer. 

Zur GTX 970 aber noch ein Wort: grad die MSI Gaming4 ist viel zu teuer. Eine AMD R9 290 kriegst du mit Customkühler und als OC-Version für 270-280€, und die GTX 970 ist keine 10% schneller - dafür sind 100€ Aufpreis schon mehr als nur happig...


----------



## Amelius (2. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, das passt sehr gut - du kannst aber auch ein Netzteil mit weniger Watt und dafür besserer Effizienz nehmen - eines um die 60-70€ mit 500W, dafür noch besserer Effizienz und ebenfalls 2x PCie8Pin-Steckern sowie dazu noch abnehmbaren Kabeln (modular) wäre auch nicht teurer..



Kannst du mir dann ein Netzteil empfehlen, bitte?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Okay, die sind in letzter Zeit ein paar Euro teurer geworden, aber:

Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)  oder Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3  die hätten abnehmbare Kabel, ansonsten sind diese hier etwas effizienter als das 8er von BeQuiet be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144)  und FSP Fortron/Source Raider 550W ATX 2.3 (RA550)  und Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W)


----------



## Amelius (3. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, die sind in letzter Zeit ein paar Euro teurer geworden, aber:
> 
> Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)  oder Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3  die hätten abnehmbare Kabel, ansonsten sind diese hier etwas effizienter als das 8er von BeQuiet be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144)  und FSP Fortron/Source Raider 550W ATX 2.3 (RA550)  und Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W)



Dann nehme ich den, von bequiet! 
Ansonsten ist doch alles akzeptabel?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

Jo, bis auf die Grafikkarte, die ich für sehr überteuert halte.


----------



## Amelius (3. Februar 2015)

Die Grafikkarte an sich, habe ich als Geschenk bekommen.
Und Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

ach so, okay


----------

